# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  shyaries n poem contast send as many u can n hav fun .................. for april n may

## coolguyskumar

here it go catch me..........



Hum apni wafawon ka sila kis say mangtay
Hum ba wafa thay lakin wafa kis say mangtay

Khud hee to kee thi hum nay apnay Rab say baghawat 
Phir hum jo duwa mangtay to kis say mangtay

Jo thay tabeeb Dil ke wo bhi dushman-e-jaan thay 
Is Dil kee duwa mangtay to kis say mangtay

Mahboob jo tha wo bhi to naraz tha hum say 
koyi shokh ada mangtay to kis say mangtay

Jo waqt guzar jayee tho wapis nahi aata 
Wo waqt gaya mangtay tho kis say mangtay

-um us kee justajoo main hua khud say be-ganay 
Hum ghar ka pata mangtay to kis say mangtay

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kash Ab Key Aisa Ho
Tumam Ki Tumam Zindgia
Un Key Guzarney Walloo Ko........Supurd kar Dii Jaye
BeyBasi Ko qaid Kar Key
Tumam ki Tumam......Zakhmi Arzoowo Ko
Un Key Khoo howey Khowb....Lota Diye Jaye
Kash Kabhi Aisa Ho Jaye
Admi Ka Insan PAr Ahsaan Ho Jaye
Key Admi Insan Ho Jaye
Mohabat Say Arasta Yea Jahan Ho Jaye
Kash Insaan......Zee Hosh Ho Jayen
Kam  Yea Dosh Ho Jaye
Mohabtain Beyloss Ho Jaye
Zarortain Asool Na Rahy
Kash..................Ab Key Aisa Hoo

----------


## coolguyskumar

aah ko chaahiye ik umr asar hone tak
kaun jiitaa hai terii zulf ke sar hone tak


daam har mauj mein hai halqaa-e-sadkaam-e-nahang
dekhein kyaa guzre hai qatre pe gauhar hone tak

----------


## coolguyskumar

aashiqii sabr-talab aur tamannaa betaab
dil kaa kyaa rang karuun khuun-e-jigar hone tak
[sabr-talab=patient]


ham ne maanaa ke taghaaful na
 karoge lekin
khaak ho jaayenge ham tum ko khabar hone tak

----------


## coolguyskumar

partav-e-khuur se hai shabnam ko fanaa kii taaliim
main bhii
 huun ek inaayat kii nazar hone tak
[partav-e-khuur = sun's rays; shabnam=dew]
[fanaa = perish; inaayat = favour]

yaknazar besh nahiin fursat-e-hastii ghaafil
garmii-e-bazm hai
 ik raqs-e-sharar hone tak
[besh = excess; ghaafil = ignorant]
[raqs = dance; sharar = flash/fire]

----------


## coolguyskumar

gham-e-hastii kaa kis se ho juz marg ilaaj
shammaa har rang mein jaltii hai sahar hone tak
[juz = other than; marg = death]

----------


## baaz

*Re: shyaries n poem contast send as many u can n hav fun ..................*

Amaa Coolguyskumar 

Pehle do ghazal to original lage  :applaud; 

 aap bhi Chacha Ghalib Ke sher maar ne lage 
main ne bhi  to ek Post  Chacha Ghalib Ko dedicate kiya hai
ek nazar kijiye to sahi.  :Embarrassment:  

*Dile Nadan Tujhe Huwa Kya Hai
Aakhir iss dard ki dawa kya hai*

----------


## coolguyskumar

kabhi tu mera Bhi khwab pura ho ga
Kabhi tu mujhey bhi lakhoon piyaar karney waley ho gey
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
yeh khwab na mumkin hi sahe
per dil main ek umeed hai yeh khwab kabhi tu pura ho ga
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo Ajj plat kar bhi nahi dhekti
Kabhi tu wo bhi mujhey dhekey gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
jo mujh se baat karna bhi pasand nahi karti
kabhi tu wo bhi mujh se baat karey gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo mujh se nafrat kartee hai
kabhi tu wo bhi mujh se piyaar karey gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo majh per barosa nehi kartee
Kabhi tu wo bhi mujh per barosa karey gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo mujhey gareeb samjh kar thokra gae
Kabhi tu wo bhi mujhey dobra apnaye gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
dil kehta hai
kabhi tu mere khwab pura ho ga
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Ab To dil toot sa gaya hai
ab to lagta hai hum ko marney key baad kafan bhi naseeb na ho ga
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Socha na tha
mujhey Itni nafrat karney waley log ho gien
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Yaqeen hi nehi aata
mujhey hazro log baduawah deney waley ho gien
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo socha bhi na tha
wo gunnah ho gia
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
mujh jase gunnah gar ko bhi
kabhi tu khushiya naseeb ho gien
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
jo naraz ho gie 
kabhi to wo apni narazgi khatam karey gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Jo mujhey Chor gie tanha
kabhi to wo lot kar aye gi
--------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------
Aey dost "Kami" Itna bura nahi hai
bus tum "Kami" ko samajh na saki ho gi
--------------------------------------------------------

----------


## coolguyskumar

badan mein aag sii chehraa gulaab jaisaaa hai

ke zahar-e-gham kaa nashaa bhii sharaab jaisaa hai


kahaan vo qurb ke ab to ye haal hai jaise

tere firaaq kaa aalam bhii khvaab jaisaa hai


magar kabhii koii dekhe koii padhe to sahii

dil aaiinaa hai to chehraa kitaab jaisaa hai


vo saamne hai magar tishnagii nahiin jaatii

ye kyaa sitam hai ke dariyaa saraab jaisaa hai
[tishnagii=thirst, saraab=illusion/mirage ]


'Faraz' sang-e-malaamat se zakhm zakhm sahii
hamein aziiz hai khaanaakharaab jaisaa hai

----------


## KOHINOOR

*Re: shyaries n poem contast send as many u can n hav fun ..................*

:givefl;

----------


## Endurer

Nice collection

Kumar, can't you like post all of your collection in one topic?

----------


## coolguyskumar

Bagair Jaane Pahchaane ikraar na kijiye,
Mushukura kar dil ko bekaraar naa kijiye,
Phool bhi de jate Zakham gehra kabhi kabhi,
Har phool par yun aeitbaar na kijiye.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mangi thi dua ashiyane ki,
Chal padi aandiyaan jamane ki,
Mere gum koi naa samjh saka,
Kyunki meri aadat thi muskarane ki

----------


## coolguyskumar

Na koi kisi se door hota hai,
Na koi kisi ke kareeb hota hai,
Pyar khud chal kar aata hai,
Jab koi kisi ka naseeb hota hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Mere dil ke dard ko toh 
kisi ne naa dekha, 
Hotoho ki Hansi dekh 
rask karte rahe.
Aankho mein aate ansho
toh hum pite gaye,
log isse meri ada samjh
Mujh par hanste rahe.

----------


## coolguyskumar

koi dost aisa banaya jaye,
jiske aasuo ko palko me chupaya jaye,
rahe rista kuch aisa ki,
udas wo ho to humse bhi na muskuraya jaye.....

----------


## coolguyskumar

JANAB! AAPKI JUDAAEE KE BAAD KUCH AISI JUMBISH HUI KI,
JANNAT ME JANG KI AUR JAHAANNUM ME JEEWAN JUSTJOO KI......

----------


## coolguyskumar

Haathon ke lakeeron pe itna wishwas na karo dosto,
  Kismat to unke bhe hote hae jinke haath nahe hote!
  Pyaar vo bhe kerte hae zindagi mae mager,
  Pyaar ek esee bala hae jo kabhe pura nahe hota!!!!

----------


## nazims

YAAR KABHI KHUD BHI PALAT KAR DEKHLIYA KARO...... WOH TO TUMHEN HAMESHA PALAT PALAT KAR DEKHTI HAI :td:

----------


## nazims

wah wah wah ..................................................  ..............................

----------


## KOHINOOR

nice one

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx

----------

